# Is anybody here on Premarin???



## cookie30 (Aug 3, 2000)

Hello all, i has a total hysterectomy on July 9th. I have been on premarin.625 since then. I am soooo confused about estrogen, and its benefits, and not risks. What have been any of your side effects from this medication? Helped or hurt IBS, and any weight gain, or loss? About mood? Thanks for any info you can give!!!!!


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi cookie,Yes, I am taking Premarin too. I had a total hysterectomy 6 years ago and have been taking Premarin every day since. I personally have not noticed any side effects at all. I don't think it has affected my IBS one way or another. However, one or two others here feel that it has made their Diarrhea worse. I can't say I have had any mood swings or other probs either, but others may have.I too was totally confused about whether or not to keep taking it so I talked to my doc about it.Now, before I tell you what he said, for you it may be different. It depends a little on how old you are and also on whether or not you still have your ovaries. I am 33 and I don't have my ovaries either.So, in my case the doctor said that the hormones I am taking would (if I had not had a hysterectomy) be naturally present in my body, so I am not 'adding' anything that would not normally otherwise be present. He also said that at my age stopping the HRT would put me into premature menopause and I would have a MUCH higher risk of developing Osteoporosis in later life.Not sure if it is relevant to you either, but HRT (and hormones in general) also play a pretty big role in sexual function. Primarily in keeping the vagina moist and supple. So that is another reason for continuing with it.Also if you stop the HRT you may go into menopause which can have a lot of problems of its own. For example hot flushes, mood swings etc.If you still have your ovaries or are over about 45, you might want to talk to your doctor about whether or not you really need it (there may be alternatives like creams, patches etc). You might also be able to take a lower dose if you do have even one ovary as your body will still produce some hormones of its own (unlike me).The biggest problem in the recent study was also in relation to combined HRT, particularly a Progestogin/Oestrogen therapy. So as long as you are not on the combined therapy you should be fine to continue. The results of the Oestrogen only study are continuing at this stage. The problematic study was also more to do with women who still had both their uterus and ovaries too. ie, risk of uterine cancer, which is unlikely when one does not have a uterus!If you are still unsure or have doubts, talk to your doc next time you see him/her.Hope that helps some, take care.Edited to add: Forgot, re weight gain, I did gain some weight after my surgery/HRT but basically that was entirely my own fault. I ate all the wrong foods and did not get any exercise for quite some time. So there is no blame there on the HRT. I am now on a weight loss program and with healthy low fat eating and exercise I have lost about 21 kilograms in the last few months. So I don't think the HRT is a problem there either.


----------



## cookie30 (Aug 3, 2000)

Thank you so much for your insight, i feel so much beter hearing a positive story!! thanks again!!!!!!!


----------

